# An Atheist In The Woods



## Drac (Jun 23, 2007)

*Subject:* : An Atheist in the Woods]




Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we are here we should dance.



[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

[FONT=Default Serif,Times New Roman,Times,serif] AN ATHEIST IN THE WOODS

 An atheist was walking through the woods.
 "What majestic trees"!
 "What powerful rivers"!
 "What beautiful animals"!
 He said to himself.

 As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the
bushes behind him. He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly charge
towards him. He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder &saw that the bear was closing in on him.

 He looked over his shoulder again, &the bear was even closer.
 He tripped & fell on the ground. He rolled over to pick himself up
 but saw that the bear was right on top of him, reaching for him with his left paw&raising his right paw to strike him.At that instant the Atheist cried out, "*Oh my* *God!"*[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Serif,Times New Roman,Times,serif]
 Time Stopped.
 The bear froze.
 The forest was silent.

 As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the
sky*."You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident." "Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count you as a believer?"*

 The atheist looked directly into the light, "It would be
hypocritical of me to suddenly ask You to treat me as a Christian now, but
perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian"?

* "Very Well*," said the voice.

 The light went out. The sounds of the forest resumed.

 And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke:
 "*Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen."
*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very cute. I liked it and stole it to send to my mother in law she will just find this funny.


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Very cute. I liked it and stole it to send to my mother in law she will just find this funny.


 
I stole it from my Mom..Share the humor..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jul 2, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2007)

Lord, 
I thank you for these jokes that so many are about to recieve....


----------

